# Looking for Inshore Fishing/Gigging partner



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 19 ft skiff that is also set up to flounder if need be, but Im mostly looking for someone with some inshore knowledge to fish with so I can learn a bit of tricks spots etc..

I dont know alot about inshore fishing (i.e what to use, when, where etc..)

the boat is set up with fishfinder and trolling rod holders if we need to troll.

I am in pensacola and normally launch from Navy point shoreline or Galvez.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

I fish inshore religiously, looking for someone to fish with. Go fishing near the river area, fish weeknights and weekends. gaurantee fish. reds, trout, drum, flounder, etc... email me, will set up an outing.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I try to do alot of inshore fishing and live near Galves can fish anytime on the weekends give me a shout maybe we can meet up.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good seminole ill give you a yell soon....Probably gonna try it sat night if all goes well.

Mike


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know alot of spots, but we can rack our brains together if you wanna fish during the week or weekend nights. Weekend days are for my boys.


----------

